# BAY AREA BBQ



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont wanna be in charge, but we should set something up. Maybe do it on like a saturday afternoon. So to all who is interested please put down a location as to where you would like to have it at. Also on what day you think would be best and sh*t. After we figure it all out then we could see who's bringing what. I got the beer. Also list what type of food, drinks and such. Who knows maybe we could do this every now and then. Whatcha think.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

There's a BONFIRE PARK in Santa Cruz... problem is, we gotta bring our own BBQ grill n shiz... sound good for a place?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sounds good, especially since it's warmin up. Good input KQ. any more ideas. Hey KQ, why dont u take charge of this, then u can make someone give u a ride, hehe


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Fool... I'm makin your ass gimme a ride...

Anyway... if you want me to take charge, I will....My ideas thus far:

Place: that one beach in Santa Cruz... Karen knows the one I'm talking about. We can hold a bonfire as long as its out by 10pm (gay rules, but I cant argue), as well as have our BBQ, right on the oceanside...

Time: Some Saturday during June... May is filled up for me, and may be too soon of a notice for others, so I figure June is a good goal... Maybe sometime after the 11th, let school finish...

Uhm.. well, this headache is kicking in, so I'm going to put the rest on hold until sometime tomorrow... Please add your own thoughts and input to this. Anything is acceptable. I'm just the one making the final decision, however the majority of it will be left up to everyone who's involved...
GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE!


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

_Which_ bay?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

well just give me directions im there !!!! lol then again ill be taking my karen so she'll let me know where it is lol


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Im down for it. I'll bring yonderway so we can jump his monkey ass.







anywayz, geez, can an admin ban his ass or something, cause he's just here to irritate people. Just name the time and date and i'll bring something like sodas, more alcohol or chips.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

sounds good. KQ is the one takin charge. Just let her know when and what time would be best for you and she try to arrange something. Let the Queen use her POWAH.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

God damn living in new jersey. blah. Im coming out that way this summer, we need to have a bay area beer party then! please!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

I CAN BRING ANOTHER MIND ALTERING SUBSTANCE THAT rhymes with greed if anyone is interested funny how ive been in cali a month and i dont know where the mall is but i got some of that good sh*t my 1st day here life is funny lol


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Thoroughbred wants to bring speed!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> Thoroughbred wants to bring speed!


 umm no sorry ok it rhymes with speed though, and feed and seed lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

lol rome! that is funny. i got some too if you want some. i also got some of the notorious X. How about a BBQ in frisko!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Too many weirdos in frisco! No offense...I mean last time I went there was a guy that weighed about 300lbs or so walking down the street in a pink leotard calling himself Elton John....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Too many weirdos in frisco! No offense...I mean last time I went there was a guy that weighed about 300lbs or so walking down the street in a pink leotard calling himself Elton John....







Then again that was by Pier 30 something... so maybe its different elsewhere in Frisco, but I dont know...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

just give your ideas to KQ and iono, maybe we could have a vote on a particular site.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ummm... i dont know which part of frisko you were in. i never once seen that. well only during holloween. thats when all the weird folks come out. i visited everywhere in frisko... hp,castro,downtown,sunset,richmond,lakeview,st francis woods,seacliff, marina and i didnt really find anything weird. maybe just wrong timing.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

omg karen please tell me ur joking i seen that dude me and my boy went to pier 39 (im new here leave me alone) lol and it was him belly hanging out with the pink crap saying that hsit! lmao


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> I CAN BRING ANOTHER MIND ALTERING SUBSTANCE THAT rhymes with greed if anyone is interested funny how ive been in cali a month and i dont know where the mall is but i got some of that good sh*t my 1st day here life is funny lol


 wacky tobacy!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> lol rome! that is funny. i got some too if you want some. i also got some of the notorious X. How about a BBQ in frisko!


 never tried x but am curious but scared do u really get all happy and touchy feely?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

true to a certain degree. all depends how to take it. if you do it at a happy and psitive mood, then its smooth sailing. if your doing it when your bummed and such then your gonna have a very long night. if your doing at a positive mood then its fun! your not gonna go dilerious but still have self control but it makes you think everything is all gooood and your worry free for the time being

ps: just for thr record, i stopped doing it for 3-4years already because i feel like im to old to be doing drugs. and since X is so highly eploited by teeny boppers so much that it makes it gay


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> omg karen please tell me ur joking i seen that dude me and my boy went to pier 39 (im new here leave me alone) lol and it was him belly hanging out with the pink crap saying that hsit! lmao


 YEAH!!!!! Whew!!! Thank god Im not the only one!!!! That guy is soo weird!!!! AND NO IM NOT JOKING!!! So it was pier 39...I just wasnt sure.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

see i told u its meant to be what other sign do u need that im ur caramel drop then both of us seeing the big fat pink dude lol







lol


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

DUDE, JAMAL! Stop feeding your own ego! Geez-ass... c'mon now... Karen has her own "papi chulo" remember that!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

delete


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> DUDE, JAMAL! Stop feeding your own ego! Geez-ass... c'mon now... Karen has her own "papi chulo" remember that!!!!


 dont hate im better than any papi chulo or taco or burrito im thoroughbred the toffee pimp lmao j/k


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> see i told u its meant to be what other sign do u need that im ur caramel drop then both of us seeing the big fat pink dude lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Too funny!!!! Then again Im sure everyone in SF has seen the pink fat man!! Hey PACKman and RhomZilla, have you guys?!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ok where we gon have the damn thing? ill cook ribs i need to open a shop i can cook dmanit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> ok where we gon have the damn thing? ill cook ribs i need to open a shop i can cook dmanit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 LOL!! I can cook too...but then again Im sure everyone can cook...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

no but i really can ms natt







i can cook for real dont be mad cause u make peanut and jelly sandwiches with mayo lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I have never heard of such a sandwich concoction...hmmm....nor will I attempt to make one. But Ill take your word for it....


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I have never heard of such a sandwich concoction...hmmm....nor will I attempt to make one. But Ill take your word for it....


 all i have to say is......the 15th ......open ur mind


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay we'll see Thursday!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Kolbenschlag said:


> God damn living in new jersey. blah. Im coming out that way this summer, we need to have a bay area beer party then! please!


 When in the summer are you coming!? If it's sometime in mid-June, I think it can be arranged. Hell, pretty much any time, and something can be arranged. I'm trying to not have anything planned for this BBQ anytime before June 13. That gives Ms_Natt and I some time to finish off our school/homework and graduate.

If you guys dont feel like going to Santa Cruz, PM me places you'd like the BBQ to be held at, we'll do just like POM, and do a poll to see the most favorable.

To the best of my knowledge, this gathering will be held sometime in June/July.

Please, lets keep the alcohol to a minimum. I dont want to sound like a party pooper or anything, but really. I'm not about to be the only girl with a bunch of drunk guys. Hell no. Drugs too... We're doing this BBQ to meet and get to know the other P-Fury members, not to all get together, and get high/drunk. I dont think so. If that's what you want, whatever. I wont take part in any of it, and dont look to me if a cop catches you. I'm sorry. I'm just strongly against drugs and alcohol for many personal reasons. I dont care if you do it, just try not to go overboard in front of me or Ima have to kick some ass here...

Okay, bottom line. Be prepared to bring your own BBQ pit if you plan on helping... PM me with any places you may want it to be held at. Alcohol & Drugs please be kept to a minimum...

C'Mon you guys. I'm going to try to make this one of the best BBQ's ever... help me do that.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Im coming out to the west coast in july. Im leaving here july 5 so ill probably make it to the bay area around the 11th or so.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Okay we'll see Thursday!!


 ok prepare to be awed lol or u'll just say damn hes a cute oops fine black man which i am







lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

well i dont really drink ill drink beer but its not good i like alize heney and coke stuf like that but im sure no one here is gona be pissy drunk and cant drive home ill just know not to cal u over to me when im lighting my blunt shoo ima get high high high lol







but were all adults i seriously doubt someone wil be like F*CKED UP F*CKED UP u know? ill be too busy snuggling with my karen anyway lmao


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

all the way at santa cruz..thats too far.(be too drunk to drive back)..how about somewhere in p.a?....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Like I said, PM me suggestions for places, and I'm trying to get people to NOT be drunk off their asses... I gotta find one of these fools to take me there and back home. No way in hell am I gunna turn out to be a driver in all this...

Jamal, calm yourself!! Geez... you keep forgetting, Karen is taken, whether or not she knows this, she is


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Whatever you people are planning, I'm there


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Judazzz, we're trying to plan a BBQ in the bay area for everyone in the area... since Kolbenschlag can't make it till after July 11th, there's a chance that's when it'll be... sometime afterward...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I'll start gathering information about passenger flights then...









Seriously though, I really wish I could be part of a BBQ like that, but I'm stuck on the European mainland (for ever, it seems.... :sad: )


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

how about we meet half way.... san francisco. i heard they have avery nice place over there. nice and sunny with good looking babes. there is also that one bridge called the golden gate bridge. i heard its must see structure.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> how about we meet half way.... san francisco. i heard they have avery nice place over there. nice and sunny with good looking babes. there is also that one bridge called the golden gate bridge. i heard its must see structure.


 wow count me frisco..i've never been there before..i heard its a great place...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > how about we meet half way.... san francisco. i heard they have avery nice place over there. nice and sunny with good looking babes. there is also that one bridge called the golden gate bridge. i heard its must see structure.
> ...


 Uh huh.. and we can all chill and take a walk at the LAKE. Stow Lake that is..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Is this the first ever pfury club?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Eric... Raf... you guys need help...If we're meeting half way, then ... figure, Gargoyle is in Hollister, SOUTH of San Jose I think... then there's San Francisco... NORTH of San Jose...so logically speaking...we could "meet halfway" and do it IN SAN JOSE!!!







That would let Ms_Natt and I get there SAFELY and get home SAFELY without worrying about drunken drivers. It gives an advantage of being in the middle... its about a 45 min. drive from both directions. Between Ms_Natt and I, we're sure to find a good park or something to chill @. Gives you guys some new places to see and such. Besides...we're the only active Bay Area girls on the board... (pcrose is in Oregon, SexyAdonis is I forgot where..., and if i left out any other females, I'm sorry) but it lets us feel more at power while at a BBQ dominated by the XY chromosomes... come on, lets find a place first, then we can figure times and such...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

since u hate pm's heres a suggestion. We could have a bbq somewhere sometime in june, then when Kolbeschlaq comes down, it'll still be in summer time, and maybe hit Great America, huh? I dunno now it sounds a lil stupid. what do you think?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Xenon said:



> Is this the first ever pfury club?


That's what we're aiming for... When was your trip to San Jose?? If it's sometime in early July, you can join our fun of watching Thoroughbred get his yaya's over Karen...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> since u hate pm's heres a suggestion. We could have a bbq somewhere sometime in june, then when Kolbeschlaq comes down, it'll still be in summer time, and maybe hit Great America, huh? I dunno now it sounds a lil stupid. what do you think?


OH sh*t! YOU ACTUALLY HAVE A GOOD IDEA!!!







Seriously though, BBQ 1 could be for the Bay Area Peeps to have their initial gathering, then as time progresses, whomever decides to pop over for a visit can be involved in the next one...

And Great America... man.. haven't been there since like last season... It's a coo place to have a nice gathering...social...sometimes friendly...plenty of water rides for when it turns cold, jus remind me to not wear my white shirts...


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

im willing to put down money that this "BBQ" in San Jose doesn't take place. From what i hear from KUMBIAQUEENS friends, things like this usually dont fall through, so yes, im willing to put money down to see this "fall through"

-james


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Now that Im listenin to KQ, I totally agree with the alcohol thing. Im not sayin we're not all grown ups, but just to be safe and to be totally sure no one gets outta hand, I think alcohol should be kept to a minimum if any. Gotta respect each other as well as any other people around, ya kno. Who knows maybe we could all play duck-duck-goose, HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

k, I'll put up money it does. Whether or not everyone shows up, thats another thing. Put your money where your mouth is


----------



## THEONE (Mar 21, 2003)

im down let me know. i dont know about bringing food cause i hate shopping but ill drop 50$ if someone wants to shop for me.
















THANKS......THEONE


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> im willing to put down money that this "BBQ" in San Jose doesn't take place. From what i hear from KUMBIAQUEENS friends, things like this usually dont fall through, so yes, im willing to put money down to see this "fall through"
> 
> -james


Look. You believe too much sh*t people tell you. I'm tired of you putting me down. I'm tired of you not believing me. If you dont want to think any of my plans will go through DONT BELIEVE THEM. Just because previous plans THAT WEREN'T OF MY PLANNING didn't go through, doesn't mean that the one that is of my planning wont. Geez. Get a life James, really. I dont care that you dont like me. You're not the pick of the patch either. Your replies to my posts are usually way out of line. You're a little kid who needs to grow up and smell the roses. Life doesn't revolve around you, and there are PLENTY of *MATURE* ways to talk out your problems and issues. I'm tired of reading all the crap you have against me, as is the rest of the board. All I'm asking is for you to grow up and stop holding this huge grudge against me. I have done nothing to you. Get over your problems with me. You joined the board because you wanted to. If you didn't want to read about me, dont read the board. It's as simple as that. But really... put your money down, that's fine. You're the one man show. Nobody I know likes you, or your posts. Your animosity level towards me is tremendous, and it really needs to stop.

Now to turn a bad mood good... first things first, we need to decide on a place... post them here, or PM them...if you have AIM, find me on SHORTcake4o8... (G, the only reason I get tired of you PM'ing me sometimes is cuz you already talk to me on AIM, so really, why not just sign on?







)


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow, dont know ya james but, this has to suck balls.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

shh foo


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Nobody I know likes you, or your posts. Your animosity level towards me is tremendous, and it really needs to stop.


 I DONT CARE IF NO ONE LIKES ME ON THIS FORUM BOARD! I DONT CARE IF YOU HATE ME! I DONT CARE IF XENON HATES ME! IF YOU ALL HATE ME, THEN HATE ME! I'M NOT GOIN TO STOP YOU!

BUT THE ENTIRE REASON WHY I MADE MY POST WAS BECAUSE EVERYTHING PEOPLE PLAN OUT DOESNT ALWAYS FALL THROUGH! I JUST HAPPENED TO USE YOU AS AN EXAMPLE!

-james


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

so no money?


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

how much? $50?

however, i AM NOT goin to pay every single person $50! i'll donate to this site

-james


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> Now that Im listenin to KQ, I totally agree with the alcohol thing. Im not sayin we're not all grown ups, but just to be safe and to be totally sure no one gets outta hand, I think alcohol should be kept to a minimum if any. Gotta respect each other as well as any other people around, ya kno. Who knows maybe we could all play duck-duck-goose, HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


Thank you for seeing my point. My main thing is that since we're all meeting for the first time, do you really want the only 2 girls in San Jose to see your ass drunk?? Yea, I didn't think so. Really though, I dont care if a few beers are had, just dont leave your bottle/can around me, I will throw it out, regardless of how full it is, or if you even opened it. I'd rather have a SOBER gathering where we can be ourselves w/o any influence on our behaviors. Besides that, if you have to do a drive home, I'd rather not have to steal the keys from anyone drunk off their asses, or become savage if some drunk foo try to start crap with me. I'd want to know that you got home safely, THEN you can drink all you want while you think of how good/bad time you just had...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

BlazedSpecV said:


> how much? $50?
> 
> however, i AM NOT goin to pay every single person $50! i'll donate to this site
> 
> -james


If you're going to donate the money to the site, you should be betting Mike/Xenon.
Another thing, of all people, he'd be the one you'd want to like you, or at least think you're sane...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

hundred bucks, and yes we will send it to mike as a donation. so what do you say? And this is between me and you, all I hear from you is disrespect and a bunch of bullshit. Your first reply was not called for. You desperately need to grow up and stop criticizing people.


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

as i said earlier, i dont care if people hate me, disrepect me or talk sh*t about me! its their opinion! if i want someone's respect than i'll work for it! thats one of the things spikey boy has broken into me, *if you want respect from someone, then work for it. otherwise dont f**kin worry 'bout what they have to say, don't mean sh*t!*

hm, $100?
make it $75 and im in

-james


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

see you got me confused with someone who gives a sh*t. And I really dont care how spikey broke into you or whatever, respect is given and received. And since you wanna do 75, we'll do 75.


----------



## BlazedSpecV (Apr 28, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> respect is given and received. And since you wanna do 75, we'll do 75.


 isn't that what i just said? 
anyways, im game! $75


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

if u were game u woulda did the hundred, but oh well. Feel bad for taking your allowance but it's goin to the site, and ahh I feel better now. How bout we both send the money to x, or someone else (dont wanna put x in the middle of this) just so you wont flake and dissapear without payin up, then reappear as someone else. Then the winner, me, could donate my cash to the site as well. Whatcha say


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn, can we get back to the topic anyways?!! Keep the drama at home and out of the internet..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree.. Keep the Drama w/yo mama...

BACK TO MY BBQ PLANNING!!! IDEAS PEOPLE, WE NEED YOUR IDEAS!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

hmmm no no alchoal.... well i say just get some light stuff. no hard i suppose. just like social drinking. i dont think it will hurt anyone. we are all old enough to handle this. afterall, this bbq that is getting planned it to meet fellow P owners in the bay. alchoal might be like a ice breaker. i mean i met up with a few P owners in the bay already and its very cool meeting them. geez come to think of it... i met a sh*t load of people from the bay that owns Ps.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't wanna hold you guys back, have the bay area BBQ whenever you want, but when I come out from jersey itd be cool to meet up with some people, you know for and idea of whats cool to do around there and all that. Good luck, hope it works

Andrew


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Please arrange your drug parties on another site. Getting together is fine but come on guys....cut out the drug stuff.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Like I said, PM me suggestions for places, and I'm trying to get people to NOT be drunk off their asses... I gotta find one of these fools to take me there and back home. No way in hell am I gunna turn out to be a driver in all this...
> 
> Jamal, calm yourself!! Geez... you keep forgetting, Karen is taken, whether or not she knows this, she is


 well till she knows thoroughbred dont care!!!!!!







and she'll want me more anyway lol haha


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the first ever pfury club?
> ...


 u mean vice versa lol


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> GARGOYLE said:
> 
> 
> > Now that Im listenin to KQ, I totally agree with the alcohol thing. Im not sayin we're not all grown ups, but just to be safe and to be totally sure no one gets outta hand, I think alcohol should be kept to a minimum if any. Gotta respect each other as well as any other people around, ya kno. Who knows maybe we could all play duck-duck-goose, HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> ...


 well 1st of kq and gargie i hear ur point i understand but im grown and even if i dont drink like that if i decide to bring a bottle of alize or something dont trip cause ima be honest u throw my sh*t away full we gon have some issues shooo that sh*t aint cheap


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> hmmm no no alchoal.... well i say just get some light stuff. no hard i suppose. just like social drinking. i dont think it will hurt anyone. we are all old enough to handle this. afterall, this bbq that is getting planned it to meet fellow P owners in the bay. alchoal might be like a ice breaker. i mean i met up with a few P owners in the bay already and its very cool meeting them. geez come to think of it... i met a sh*t load of people from the bay that owns Ps.


 exactly


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Please arrange your drug parties on another site. Getting together is fine but come on guys....cut out the drug stuff.


 alcohol x and light stuff not meph lol were all gettig alittel to into this just plan the bbq and lets do the damn thing if someone bring liquor whatever it aint about that lets party!!!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Andrew, if it all works out, there should be more than one gathering this summer. We're gunna try to have a smaller one first, of just whoever can make it at that place and time, then keep adding more people as their time opens up and we can decide on a casual place.

X, I'm tryin to keep the drugs out and alcohol to a minimum. You should know me, I'm not into that whole scene.

Alcohol.... some is fine, but I dont wanna worry about everyong getting home safely. Yes, we are all adults, so lets drink responsibly.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Andrew, if it all works out, there should be more than one gathering this summer. We're gunna try to have a smaller one first, of just whoever can make it at that place and time, then keep adding more people as their time opens up and we can decide on a casual place.
> 
> X, I'm tryin to keep the drugs out and alcohol to a minimum. You should know me, I'm not into that whole scene.
> 
> Alcohol.... some is fine, but I dont wanna worry about everyong getting home safely. Yes, we are all adults, so lets drink responsibly.


 absolutely


----------



## plonker_from_mars (May 1, 2003)

post whorez


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a progessive party.mmm..good idea...great america haven't been there in awhile...me down...


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

you guys should have it at a lake or something. lake chabot, quarry lakes... 
if you guys really want, you can have a bonfire at ocean beach in frisco. we do it all the time in the summer. we stay there until around 2am sometimes. if you forget to bring wood, just wait till someone leaves and take over their fire. you gotta bring your own bbq grill though and sometimes it's cold as f*ck!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

There's a place just like that in Santa Cruz. But really, THANK YOU for suggesting places. I'm still trying to finalize the initial meeting. From there, we'll have more BBQ's. Maybe even make it an annual thing, or even Monthly...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whew-woo...b.b.q....but lets make closer then santa cruz ..too far...somewere from frisco to san jo sounds cool..

p.s--i 'll bring the pinata


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Gargoyle and I are getting together this saturday for an initial meeting, so that we can further plan a BBQ for the group. I'm thinking we can find a place around San Jose so that its an equal drive for everyone. (45 min. from Frisco and Hollister...) Please say something if you dont agree...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cool! ill call fish and game.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


>


 what?







I'm confused


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

_Which_ bay?

santa cruz is pretty far from the bay. maybe coyote point? that's in the middle of frisco and san jo.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

But again, we got people down in Hollister, so I dont wanna make it an extra long drive for them. I wanna make it equal for the majority of the people. So we got like ... some south of SJ, some north, and some in... so I figured that if we made the BBQ in San Jose, then it'd be the best of both worlds...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 joking with the banana man(bobme)for syaing he was calling fish and game..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

James Y said:


> _Which_ bay?
> 
> santa cruz is pretty far from the bay. maybe coyote point? that's in the middle of frisco and san jo.


 hahahahaahahahah...









nice one james....


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

James Y said:


> _Which_ bay?
> 
> santa cruz is pretty far from the bay. maybe coyote point? that's in the middle of frisco and san jo.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Okay that ban thing is getting annoying.

Update: The first BBQ is still in the making, however, Gargoyle came up with the idea of getting together sometime at Monterey Bay Aquarium since this is a fish forum, and @ the Aquarium, there are tons of fish! What do you guys think?? We were talking about it on the phone for quite some time, and we think it would be a good idea. Dont get your panties in a bunch quite yet though. This meeting will not take place any time soon as we wish to see that we all get along first. That way, from there, we can make a weekend out of it, so that none of us stress about getting back home on time. If you're interested, let me know. Honestly, I dont want anyone going to Monterey who hasn't shown up to any previous BBQ's. I dont mind if that becomes your initial meeting with the group, I'd just really rather people being comfortable with eachother by then. From the looks of this, I dont think it'll be held until either LATE this year, or sometime next year. Input Wanted!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Okay that ban thing is getting annoying.
> 
> Update: The first BBQ is still in the making, however, Gargoyle came up with the idea of getting together sometime at Monterey Bay Aquarium since this is a fish forum, and @ the Aquarium, there are tons of fish! What do you guys think?? We were talking about it on the phone for quite some time, and we think it would be a good idea. Dont get your panties in a bunch quite yet though. This meeting will not take place any time soon as we wish to see that we all get along first. That way, from there, we can make a weekend out of it, so that none of us stress about getting back home on time. If you're interested, let me know. Honestly, I dont want anyone going to Monterey who hasn't shown up to any previous BBQ's. I dont mind if that becomes your initial meeting with the group, I'd just really rather people being comfortable with eachother by then. From the looks of this, I dont think it'll be held until either LATE this year, or sometime next year. Input Wanted!


 why do you think we won'y get along?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say Steinhart aquarium in Golden Gate Park, near Stow Lake. Then we can all have a BBQ there and walk a couple of yards and check out the huge aquarium display of Piranhas; Red Bellys, Caribas and Rhomzillas!!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> I say Steinhart aquarium in Golden Gate Park, near Stow Lake. Then we can all have a BBQ there and walk a couple of yards and check out the huge aquarium display of Piranhas; Red Bellys, Caribas and Rhomzillas!!!


 i second that







have you seen their reds there? they are all breeding. i was like "wow!" everytime i go there with my gf we want to punch them fat pacus because they look so dumfounded.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i third that....very good idea al..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, honestly, its about time you guys started coming up with some ideas for this. Raf, I never said we wouldn't get along, I'm just saying we'd probably want to make a weekend out of Monterey, so I'd rather give us ALL time to schedule it out, and make sure its fine. AND giving us all time to get along with eachother just incase if we needed to rent out a couple rooms, it wouldn't be so awkward to share a room or something. Once we get in more ideas, I'll make a poll of it, so that we can get down to some real business. C'mon Al... you had some good ideas... where are the rest of them???


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

HEY RAF I HATE YOUR STINKIN GUTS!!!









HAHA!!! Yeah we wont get along...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HEY RAF I HATE YOUR STINKIN GUTS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















.....fine....be that way..








wait untill the party....its on


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> C'mon Al... you had some good ideas... where are the rest of them???


 Well Im sorry Ms. Karen. I was in LA this past weekend, plus my DSL at home isn't working. But I do have more grand ideas to make this happen.. its just hard to concentrate when you come back after a long trip and see your behinde on postings.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Al... you had some good ideas... where are the rest of them???
> ...










WHOA WHOA WHOA... MS WHO!? Al... I'm not Karen...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 hahaha..busted....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

So first I'm "Natalie"...then finally Sandra... and now Karen...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx a lot Al....jeez...














I was here longer than her and you still confused the both of us up.







That would be like me confusing you for Raf....tsk tsk tsk...

Soooo PACKMAN!!!!! Ill beat you, NO PROBLEM!! :







:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> That would be like me confusing you for Raf....tsk tsk tsk...
> 
> Soooo PACKMAN!!!!! Ill beat you, NO PROBLEM!! :
> 
> ...


 it wouldn't be the first time..judazz has beat you to that one..

and this beat down that your suppose to give me..well you better eat your wheaties that day cause i'm coming prepared


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

yea I really think any aquarium would be a good idea, first one that popped into my head was monterey. Im all outta ideas for now, but any more that you have please lets hear em. KQ is really doing a good job and we just wanna make sure the initial gathering we all have is planned out right. N one would show up for the next ones is they hated the first.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im down for it, however if we do it in bay, ill wear my dress.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 Whoops.. sorry abuot that Mystique..



> Im down for it, however if we do it in bay, ill wear my dress.


BOBme.. the picnics going for someplace in SF. But I think Castro St. is definately out of the question!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wanna go


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> I wanna go


 ship yourself fed-ex


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

why don't you all come to the UK?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> why don't you all come to the UK?


 cheaper if you send yourself....and bring buffy with you


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah Innes.. come to our picnic. Or if not, we can send you pix, web cam, or live video to show you what you missed out.

Thats another idea!! Someone bring cameras, a wireless notebook and we can show a live viewing of PFurys WestCoast chapert having a ball under the sun!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Yeah Innes.. come to our picnic. Or if not, we can send you pix, web cam, or live video to show you what you missed out.
> 
> Thats another idea!! Someone bring cameras, a wireless notebook and we can show a live viewing of PFurys WestCoast chapert having a ball under the sun!!


 You're kidding right!? I have my IBM Laptop with the Pentium 3 sh*t, but ... I dont know if we can give direct feed. I do have a wireless ethernet card, but it wont work w/o a working network w/in 300 ft. I believe... I dont know. All plans for our BBQ are in the making right now. Hopefully Tito and I can finalize something Saturday night when we get together for a few hours...

Innes. If you want us to go to the UK, you can pay for all of our tickets, okay?? Plane, boarding, food, the whole works.














JUST KIDDING!! But seriously, if you wanna join up with us, hop on a plane and get your fanny over here... Karen will just be _dying_ to see you... :







:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

this sounds like a bbq/online dating service.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KQ: I wont be _dying_ to see anyone!!!









RhomZilla- You went and did it again









> Whoops.. sorry abuot that Mystique..


 Mystique is pretty much close to my screen name for aim...hahaha...









Raf- More like you better eat your wheaties!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. cant wait to see what you guys conjoured up for this picnic meeting thingy. Sorry I couldnt give more ideas, comp at home is broken and too many folks off at work, so as a good Supvr., I had to play the role to keep eveything running smooth!!!

And thats why Im so far off on my postings!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Raf- More like you better eat your wheaties!!!


 what your going to beat me with a fish























this is what gouing to happened to you


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Now Now Children... play nice...

Al, you had great ideas, thank you. What area is this aquarium that you speak of by Stow Lake?? Also, would we have to make reservations for an area of the park or something?? Most places you dont, but I'd wanna be sure... I dont wanna show up and find out we dont have a place reserved, and so we're screwed outta luck... 
If everyone decides this is where they wanna go, do you guys want this to be the place of our initial BBQ?? Or would you want it as something that comes along a little later in the year or so?

As of now, everything is still in the beginning process. I'm waiting for a little more input on the ideas before making a poll so that we can decide and finalize plans; however its taken this long to get this many ideas...so I'm going to have to start somewhere...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Raf- More like you better eat your wheaties!!!
> ...


 LoL!! Ill beat with more than just a fish!!!









Better start looking like this guy--->


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

by the way ..i also have one of these for you







...







....

i'm like "rocky"....


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


>


 oops ..sorry







..our first annual pfury west coast addition picnic....we rock


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I want to start finalizing plans this weekend so that we have a set date, and you can have your 2 weeks notice to get the day off... So far, I'm thinking end of June, early July for the gathering... Sound good?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I want to start finalizing plans this weekend so that we have a set date, and you can have your 2 weeks notice to get the day off... So far, I'm thinking end of June, early July for the gathering... Sound good?


 thanks..and







..much props for getting it together


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll take that as a yes that its a good time frame to be looking at ...









Thanks fool... but I'm only the ringleader to this circus... I can only imagine how its all gunna work out... "Ya'll gunna make me lose my mind, up in hea, up in hea! Ya'll gunna make me act a fool, up in hea, up in hea!"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

That song is sooo funny, I love it!!!....

Oh hey Raf.....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> "Ya'll gunna make me lose my mind, up in hea, up in hea! Ya'll gunna make me act a fool, up in hea, up in hea!"


 Girl, I think you lost it a long time ago.









yea I know


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

GARGOYLE said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > "Ya'll gunna make me lose my mind, up in hea, up in hea! Ya'll gunna make me act a fool, up in hea, up in hea!"
> ...


 What I've lost ages ago is none of my own concern...







I'll go sit in my circus now and wait for the people with the thick white coat come in for me...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thick white coat= Straight jacket


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Yes Karen... you got it ... it's just like the one you wear 364 days out of the year...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Yes Karen... you got it ... it's just like the one you wear 364 days out of the year...


 HAHAHA







Wut Karen wears the same clothes everyday?!?!? Yuck-nasty!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Karen... you got it ... it's just like the one you wear 364 days out of the year...
> ...










talk about stank


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> Yes Karen... you got it ... it's just like the one you wear 364 days out of the year...










What are you talking about!?!?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Karen... you got it ... it's just like the one you wear 364 days out of the year...
> ...


 so why won't you be attend our get together...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

she will... even if i have to drag her kicking and screaming... she will...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Raf I told you why online...remember!??


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

look at the post time... you talked to him afterwards... so yea, he probably does remember...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I talked to him on the 13th...he posted on the 14th...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oh well. so i'm wrong again... shoot me...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How come its only Raf that you told.. Something there going on between you guys?? Hmmmm?????







:







:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> How come its only Raf that you told.. Something there going on between you guys?? Hmmmm?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no thire just friends zila u forget she wants the sexy chocolate ice cream man thoroughbred


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Aiight. Jamal, I'm sorry foo, but that thing about how Karen wants you is getting old. It was funny the first thousand times, now its just ...


----------

